# Oil burner leak at hydraulic jack on air shutter?



## Corner (24 Sep 2009)

Hi, my oil burner is leaking. I can see a drip of oil coming from the hydraulic jack that operates the air shutter and this has accumulated  substantially. This jack is located to the right of the burner as you look at it from the front. It's basically a little piston and i wanted to know is it difficult to replace. Looks like only one small screw securing it to the burner/air shutter. My boiler is a Firebird and the burner attached to it is a "Riello 40." It's about 10-12years old and i know it should be replaced but this is just a simple problem or so it seems! Would be grateful for any help.


----------



## DGOBS (24 Sep 2009)

Shut off oil supply, disconnect the pipe feeding in from the top, remove the securing screw (have a cloth hand, as you will get some oil) replace new one in reverse order, turn on oil supply and restart burner, check for leaks.

If you really want to do it cheap. you can get the seal and using a  circlip pliers, replace it rather than the whole jack

But, remember to always use a qualified serviceman to service the boiler


----------



## Corner (25 Sep 2009)

Thanks DGOBS!!  Fingers crossed!


----------

